
GitHub Email Thief - mslate
https://github.maxmautner.com/
======
mslate
I wrote an accompanying blog post--just to be extra clear, this is a proof-of-
concept, not a business:

[http://maxmautner.com/post/136066561980/github-email-
thief](http://maxmautner.com/post/136066561980/github-email-thief)

